# New Holland 426 Baler questions



## gold642 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just bought a NH 426 baler. I use a NH740a to make all my cattle hay. I use about 650 56inchx48 inch bales a year for the cattle. I baled about 2000 bale using a NH 276 but it is old and slow. I have about 300 acres of 2nd and 3rd crop to bale most of it is alfalfa . I replaced the bill hooks and knifes in the knotter. I replaced the plunger knifes and replaced broken pickup teeth and windguards on the pickup. I replaced bearings in the two pickup wheels and checked all the fluid levels in gear boxes. It does not have a kicker so nothing to do there. Does anyone have one of these and is there any special things I need to be looking at?It is suppose to be high output but does it really perform well?


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ithink the 426 is an upgraded 282,283 model and if that is the case, that should eat some hay. I believe the difference is in the size of the bale. Our old 282 was a 16x18 and that baler just plain ate hay. Only problem was nobody wanted to pay for the bigger bales...never understood that...thank god for horse customers..lol


----------

